# If I get to end of 2WW without AF how likely am I to be BFP ?



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi All,  My 3rd ICSI and currently on 10 days past ET. On previous 2 attempts I had my AF by now. I don't have any symptoms I can shout about.  If I get to Friday (test day) without AF could I still end up BFN ?  Any help greatly received going out of my mind this time.  Thanks x


----------



## natalie.h (Dec 22, 2009)

hi there im in exactly same position as you. On day 10. No af and not really any symptoms. Its driving me mad now this not knowing. Natalie x


----------



## natalie.h (Dec 22, 2009)

and im testing friday x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

jsmithuk said:


> Hi All, My 3rd ICSI and currently on 10 days past ET. On previous 2 attempts I had my AF by now. I don't have any symptoms I can shout about. If I get to Friday (test day) without AF could I still end up BFN ? Any help greatly received going out of my mind this time. Thanks x


If your on your 3rd cycle and on your last 2 AF had arrived by now, I would say your in with a good chance. But unfortunatly I have got to OTD 3 times and still got a BFN. SO it is possible.  Cyclogest or other 2ww support may keep AF away.

Good luck, not long to go!
Natalie xxx


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck to you as well Natalie !!  I'm up at 5.30 every morning ticking the days off.  Praying and trying to stay positive.  Don't want to test early as see so many things about it being different one day to the next.  Oh well only 3 days and 18 hours before testing now !!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natalie.h (Dec 22, 2009)

its horrible the not knowing. I have been gettin quite a few headaches were i feel anxious. 5.30 in the morning, u must be tired. Good luck not long left now xxx


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Me too,  I had migraine type pains on Saturday but thats passed now.  Fingers and toes and everything crossed xxxxxxxx


----------



## natalie.h (Dec 22, 2009)

yes so did i. My head was banging. What have u been doing in your 2ww? Xxx


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I;ve hopefully done everything to the letter this time.  I've not drunk or smoked since mid Jan and lost about a stone too.  The main thing i guess  I've done different is take a load of supplements I read up on in here such as Q10, Vit C, Bee Propolis and Pregnacare.  Also having a handful of Brazil nuts and a couple of glasses of pineapple juice a day.  I'm off work on holiday so I've been taking it easy and not doing an heavy lifting and stayed off sex this time also just be 100% sure.  Its so close but so far now.  Its further than I've ever got before and it could still end up a BFN.  HOWEVER - I'm not gonna think like that and determined to keep a massive PMA.  I've drawn a little pic of my babies on the wall and started thinking about names to stay focussed on it'll work and we'll deal with it afterwards if it doesn't.  How about you ?  PS one more day down YEE HA !!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natalie.h (Dec 22, 2009)

everything crossed it works for you.  iv taken there two weeks off too. Been pottering around and resting. Yes iv been drinking pineapple juice too. Dont think we can do much more can we? Keep positive xx


----------



## kitkat79 (Feb 12, 2010)

best of luck girls just try and fill your days with pleasant things and hope you're not going too mental! Keep us posted xxx


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Well another day down so thats Day 11 of the 2ww.  Felt very strange last night.  BBs got really hot and feel like they are swelling.  I only have one cyclogest left tonight so I'm praying AF doesn't come after the cyclogest finishes.  Its all different to last time tho.  So praying come on embies you can do it .  Good luck and best wishes to everyone reading this.  I'd love to hear about your own experiences too during the 2WW. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

for you ladies.
I had EC 1/3, ET 3/3 and my OTD given by the clinic is 19th March. May test friday though if I get there as that will be 14 days past EC. Have never made it past 12 days after EC before (2 previouc IVF) so feel it will be amazing to get through to Friday. No symptoms except sore boobs, but had those since EC. Am on progesterone injections - evil things - and if positive test have to continue for 5 more weeks after. Off work for another week - hospital gave me two week sick note and 16 day 2ww - can't figure that one out!!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

. Here's some fairy dust best wishes and good luck to you all.  Be careful testing early Sarah I've seen so many stories on here about how they can change.  I'm defo gonna wait til the end it keeps me happy also keeping positive.  Good luck xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natalie.h (Dec 22, 2009)

another day nearly over. How everyone feelin? I really want to test but got to hold on till the end. Do u think its too early to test? Xx


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi natalie,  I'm gonna hold on I'll be devastated if says BFN and then if do on Friday and says BFP I won't believe it !  It means I'll have all day Wed and Thursday feeling happy and positive too.  I'm dying to test but going to do everything by the book to be sure.  Good luck if you do anyway xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Definately try and hold on until Friday.  Can you book Friday off work?  Then you'll have all weekend to be happy (or otherwise, but hoping for happy!!).  It's not worth upsetting yourself for nothing, if it's positive now it'll still be that way on Friday.  If it's negative now it might change, and if it's negative on Friday them I'm sure you could happily wait for the disappointment.  I know it's hard, but try your best to hold on.


----------



## natalie.h (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks ladies! going to listen to you both and hold on until friday. Hard as it maybe but will wait.  Xx


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Hazel.  Good logic.  Wishing you all the best xxxxx


----------



## natalie.h (Dec 22, 2009)

does anyone know much about implantation bleeding? When it occurs etc?


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Natalie, from what I've read on here it says implantation bleed can happen 5-12 days past ovulation (or egg collection) so I guess thats between day 3-10 of 2WW.  Are you ok today ?  I've been very stressed out and a bit tearful today.  I just don't feel any symptoms at all, even my boobs feel back to normal today (mind you I don't remember what normal is ?).  Let me know how you are.  Also any one else in 2WW feel free to join in please and let us know how you're doing ?? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natalie.h (Dec 22, 2009)

hi feel a bit rubbish today. Got brown spotting this morning. Not bad but little worried. This two week wait is awful roll on friday xxx


----------



## CmmK (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm on the 2ww too!!! had e/c 2/3 and e/t 5/3-OTD is 19/3.  This is our 3rd cycle of IVF so hoping and praying that it is going to be 3rd time lucky for us!!!!  The last 2 times I bled well before OTD (day 6 and day 10), the 2ww is total torture and its so hard to think of anything else trying to analyse every twinge.  

Wishing everyone on the 2ww lots of love, luck, strength and prayers xx.


CMMK.


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I'd like to join you! I'm currently 9dp5dt and my test date is Sunday 14th but I can't bring myself to do it on Mother's Day so I'm going to test on Saturday which'll make me 12dp5dt so surely ok to test?! I've seen quite a few other ladies on here with same age embies as mine and same ET date OTDs today!  

This is my 4th tx, I had a fresh cycle two years ago, 2 FETs and now this go but this is my first fresh cycle with immune tx. On my first fresh and my first FET I bled before OTD, the last FET I didn't but I was on gestone injections which I think held it off. Normally I get an AF headache the day before AF every month including tx cycles which I got on Friday & Saturday but no AF as yet.
I've not had anything in the way of symptoms other than AF headache and (.)(.) which are sore on and off so put this down to the drugs.

Helen xxx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Best of luck to you all.xxx


----------



## Sasha2016 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all, thought I'd join you if that's ok. I'm day 6pt. Had a very bad day yersterday but in a better mood today. My boobs are back to normal and I definitely have AF symptoms so not holding out too much hope. But then my boobs are usually really sore when I'm just pre AF so no longer know what to think. Bought testing kits today but trying not to open them....

Please let me know how you all get on.

Georgia May


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Really wishing you all the best of luck.  Natalie I'm praying for you.  Its been really helpful to me chatting to other people on here.  No-one else can really understand all the emotions you go through.  Even though on my 3rd go I've never been this far before I still keep analysing every twinge and checking my knickers all the time and convinced its not going to be good news on Friday.  I guess its the brains natural reactions.  I really noticed myself getting stressed today and my friend reminded me thats just as harmful as anything else so I'm trying to keep the PMA and sending a big dose of it out to you this evening xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi All,

Well I've got through another day.  Testing tomorrow morning.  How is everyone else doing ?? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Day 8 post ET today, 10 days post EC. 

Was checking back and it's usually day 11 I get definte indicators AF is coming and the full on bleed 1/2 days later so if I can get through tomorrow I will have a new record!!!  Why is my 2ww 16 days? Now have 4 pee sticks in the house. 

Hope everyone else is being good, the   will be sent in otherwise!  

Come on Jsmith give us the first BFP of the board   

Love Sarah XXXX


----------



## natalie.h (Dec 22, 2009)

hi all

My journey has ended unfortunatly, my spotting turned into AF this morning, good luck tomorrow,  

natalie xx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that Natalie    

Good luck to those testing tomorrow. I think I'm going to test tomorrow too   (if AF isn't here) it'll be 2 days before OTD. I'm getting some cramping tonight that is like AF coming  .

Helen xxx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Natalie     take good care of yourself xxx

Helen - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Natalie - I'm so so sad it didn't work for you this time.  Please don't give up trying !!!   

Helen and Sarah - good luck, here's some        

God I'm getting so nervous now.  My boyfriend working nights tonight so we decided to wait until he wakes up about 10am.  
I'll let you know how I get on .  My name is Julia by the way and very pleased to be speaking to you all !xxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CmmK (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear you sad news Natalie - try and be strong xxx.

Good luck Helen, Sarah & Julia for tomorrow xxx.


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks and wishing you all the best too xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks   

Good luck to Julia & Sarah  

xxx


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm in total shock !!!!!!!!!!!  After 14 years of trying I'm pregnant for the first time on my 3rd ICSI at 39 years.
Good luck everyone. !!! I didn't think I would ever see 2 lines on a pee stick !!!!!!!!!  Thank you God, Buddha, Allah whoever !!!!!  Its amazing xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Wonderful news Julia      I'm so chuffed for you! 

I've not tested as yet because I'm waiting for my cb digitals to come through the post so have peed in a pot!   

Helen xxx


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Come on Helen - you can do it !!!!!!!!!!!         xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CmmK (Sep 8, 2009)

- Julia- CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic news!!!!! 3rd time lucky!!!!!!

Helen & Sarah - sending GOOD LUCK vibes your way!!!!

Chris xxx.


----------



## kitkat79 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yay congrats! Bfp! Am thrilled for you xxx


----------



## swaps (Mar 13, 2010)

hello ladies
i am on my 11th day of 2ww. had my EC on 27th Feb and ET on 2nd march, got to be tested by 16th. so 4 days to go. no significant symptoms yet, else back pain think like my AF is coming. this is my 3er try . 1st one in September 09, then 3rd the egg quality is not good so dropped and this was the 3rd ICSI. any suggestions. frst time i go for HCG on the last day and when getting the result which is BFN that night my AF started. i dont know what will happen this time. no symptoms of BFP, else heaviness and back pain some of the time. not feeling sleepy whole day. even in night also do not have a good sound sleep. 

any suggestions girls..............


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

_Hi Ladies

Can I please point you in the direction of the 2ww thread. Where you can chat about everything there. This is a very bizy board so we cant have 2 threads for the same thing.

Here is the 2ww thread ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229787.0

Thanks ladies and good luck

Natalie you loving mod xxx_


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll just post here quickly and then go to the proper 2ww thread!

I got my     this morning.

Helen xxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Yay Helen!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## jsmithuk (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations Helen !!!!!!!!!!!! Brilliant news.  Now you're probably started to get as scared as I am !!  Its wonderful xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

This thread is now locked, See you on the 2ww thread!


----------

